# Dad and I got our bucks...



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

I shot mine Friday 11/7 & he shot his first buck ever on Monday 11/10. 

Really happy with both.


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice! Both good deer.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Very nice bucks Congrats


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes very nice bucks indeed. Congrats to both of ya especially paps on his 1st.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Congratulations those are some fine deer. What a great season for both of you.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Very Nice! Congrats!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great job on some nice bucks.

Hunting with my dad has always been some of my best memories.

Enjoy making yours.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Those are 2 great bucks! Congrats to both of you.


----------

